# The Cove (Elizabeth River)



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

It was already posted in the Virginia board but I figured it would be a good idea to have on the boating board as well. The Cove, familiar to most boaters of the Elizabeth River, will now be off limits. This includes entering it and staying on the boat. The Police have been instructed to write trespassing tickets to anyone that beaches their boat or is walking on any part of the land. Those of us that enjoyed anchoring in the middle and taking a quick dip will be asked to leave. Apparently the owner dug out the cove and therefore owns all land, even that land located 20 feet beneath water. Hopefully this will not last long. Here is the link for the full story. It is a very one sided argument if you ask someone who has spent a lot of time in the Cove while witnessing a lot of good behavior.
http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=129643&ran=236527


----------

